# Fish doing the Shimmy N' Scratch



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

Over the past couple days *** notice many of my fish scratching them selves on the rocks and sand as well what what I can only describe as doing a shimmy shake moment. I dont think this is normal but Im not sure why the fish would be doing this either.

the tank is 90 gallons

the PH is 7.5 (could be higher)
the nitrate and ammonia are at 0
the Kh last time I check was about 4 or 5
the fish include a mix of haps mbunas, and peacocks.

I did have a sick fish in there but has since been removed to quarantine tank to be medicated.

any ideas as to what this is would be welcome.


----------



## longislandmbuna (Mar 30, 2011)

the shimmy u describe often is a threat dance towards other males as well as a dance to impress potential breeding partners


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

it could also be a simple a a minor skin irritation....fish will sometimes rub thier bodies against the sand or rocks due to irritation...


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

It's called flashing. If it's happening more than once a minute for a while, it can be a symptom of parasites. Shimmying = aggression/mating behavior. But rubbing (bouncing off) rocks = flashing.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

dielikemoviestars said:


> It's called flashing. If it's happening more than once a minute for a while, it can be a symptom of parasites. Shimmying = aggression/mating behavior. But rubbing (bouncing off) rocks = flashing.


+1

Or a drop in pH.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

DanniGirl said:


> dielikemoviestars said:
> 
> 
> > It's called flashing. If it's happening more than once a minute for a while, it can be a symptom of parasites. Shimmying = aggression/mating behavior. But rubbing (bouncing off) rocks = flashing.
> ...


+1

Or a change in water hardness.


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

I did a water change recently, I have a feeling it may be some kind of parasite or bacterial infection even though there really isnt any visible signs. a few fish look to have some minor tears in there fins.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Nipped fins are normal to some extent. How bad are they? -It has to do with aggression. You mentioned you have peacocks and haps mixed with mbuna so...what exactly is your stock list?

A couple quesations-
Are the fish eating? How many are flashing? How often are they flashing? Do they have clamped fins? What was the fish treated for in quarantine? Do you see any external parasites such as ick? How long ago did you last check your kH and gH readings? What is your nitrite reading? How long ago did you perform a water change? (Your nitrate is reading 0?) How long has the tank been set up?

IMO, I wouldn't medicate until absolutely necessary.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi nitrate levels can also cause flashing. Are you changing enough water? Buy a quality nitrate test kit. Less than 20ppm is best for malawi cichlids.

Ian.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Occasional flashing is no cause for concern. Just an itch or a showing-off maneuver. If it is constant then it could be a symptom of the problems suggested here.


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

Should i do 50% water change and see if that helps.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Are your nitrates really at zero? That sounds unlikely, as there are nitrates in tap water. Or do you mean your nitrites are zero? (where they should be).

If you haven't tested for nitrates yet, give it a whirl and see what they are.

Ian.


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry I meant nitrite, I don't have a kit for nitrate. (its the only one I'm missing)


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah definitely get yourself a test kit (not the strips), it's the one I used the most often. How much water do you change and how often?


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Since you are not testing for nitrates, what is your water change schedule like? How many fish? How large are they?


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

I try to do at least 25-30% per week or every 10 days.

most fish are under 4 inches, i will do a count and get back.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Try doing larger (like 50%) wc, to keep the nitrates down.


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

I think *** noticed what the problem is , ICK!

I added 2 new fish about a week ago, shortly after the fish began to act unusual. the 2 new fish I purchased are now all Icked up, and its began to spread to the others. So I'm going to treat the tank then once all symptoms are gone will do a 50% water change.

I hope this solves the problem.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Not to hijack but I noticed when I cleaned out my canister lastnight and when I turned it back on the cloud of white funk came out of the spray bar and was all over for a bit. As soon as that happened I noticed a few of my fish starting flashing all over.

Is that common?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

pork_chop said:


> I think I've noticed what the problem is , ICK!
> 
> I added 2 new fish about a week ago, shortly after the fish began to act unusual. the 2 new fish I purchased are now all Icked up, and its began to spread to the others. >snip<


Note to self .... never ever add new stock to an established tank w/ out first quaranting the new arrivals for enough time to be certain they are healthy.

Hope you learn from this experience and do not lose any fish during treatment.


----------



## pork_chop (Feb 1, 2011)

> never ever add new stock to an established tank w/ out first quaranting the new arrivals for enough time to be certain they are healthy.


lol......yeah I might have learned my lesson. but to be honest I didnt have an extra tank fr quarantine until a few days ago. Picked up a used 20G for 20 bucks. I think I will use it, I have too much money invested in some of those fish to waste them with a 3$ impulse buy.


----------

